# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Voeding: tips om kanker te voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: tips om kanker te voorkomen 
*
Kanker is met voorsprong één van de dodelijkste en dus meest gevreesde aandoeningen waar nog steeds geen geneesmiddel tegen opgewassen is. Dankzij allerlei nieuwe therapiën werd de levenskwaliteit van de kankerpatiênt wel sterk verbeterd. Volgens wetenschappers zijn onze voeding en eetgewoonten de voornaamste oorzaken van kanker. Als voeding zo'n sterke invloed heeft op de ontwikkeling van deze ziekte, kan een aangepaste voeding dan kanker voorkomen of de ontwikkeling ervan vertragen?

Is biologische voeding gezonder en kan het kanker voorkomen? Volgens Franse wetenschappers zijn er geen aanwijzingen die dit bevestigen. Onbespoten voedsel vrij van allerlei pesticiden, is uiteraard gezonder. Pesticiden kunnen volgens professor Khayat letterlijk weg gewassen worden water en enkele druppels... Marseillezeep. 
Roken en vette voeding zijn volgens hem de belangrijkste oorzaken van kanker.

*Kankerverwekkende voeding*
Kankerverwekkende voeding bestaat écht. De manier waarop je voeding klaar maakt eveneens. Niet alleen barbecuen en grillen maar ook het erg populaire wokken. Bij wokken in bijvoorbeeld palmolie kan de temperatuur immers oplopen tot 350 graden en meer. Deze hoge temperatuur verbranden de olie immers wat erg ongezond is. 

*Zware metalen in vis*
Is vis en dan vooral vette vis rijk aan omega 3 vetzuren, écht zo gezond als wordt gezegd. Het positieve effect van vis op het ontstaan van kanker is nog steeds volgens deze Franse wetenschappers te verwaarlozen, enkel je risico op darmkanker zou met enkele procenten verkleinen. 
Het eten van vis is door de massale aanwezigheid van kankerverwekkende zware metalen en pcb's zeker niet onschuldig. Toch moet je vis zeker niet van je menu schrappen. Het bevat immers belangrijke concentraties aan omega 3 vetzuren. Garnalen en kokkels, makreel, ansjovis en sardines hebben daar veruit het minst onder te lijden.

*Zuivel verhoogt risico op prostaatkanker*
Mannen moeten het drinken van melk zoveel mogelijk beperken. Melk en alle melkproducten vergroten sterk het risico op.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

